# Medical card for over-70's



## dickens (17 Jul 2012)

I've had an over-70 medical card for the past 5 years. Now I've applied to renew it and they sent me an application form which asks questions about my wife's income.
I never thought my wife's income could have any bearing on my entitlement to a card. We have always kept our financial affairs separate.  
What is the real situation?


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Jul 2012)

As the medical card covers both of you, hence you wife's income/savings being included


----------



## roker (18 Jul 2012)

I am not entitled to a medical card at 69, (only a GP visit card) will condition change for 70 + so that I am entitled?
What is the means test conditions?


----------



## roker (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks, I should have read the link


----------



## moonman (2 Oct 2012)

has anyone any idea when a person applies for a medical card , my father in law will be 70 next june and he will qualify ,as between the 2 of them their income is nowhere near 1400 per week. he is thinking of getting the forms filled out and sending them in in january, all help apprecieated. thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Oct 2012)

I think you are being a little ahead of yourself. March should be plenty of time

The most important thing when sending in the application form is to send ALL the correct papers with it. ie. evidence of income and savings. 
These will be available to you in the new year. P60, certificates of interest from savings or investments.

Keep a record of all documents sent as they have a reputation for loosing many of them


----------



## moonman (4 Oct 2012)

thanks blacksheep thats great .


----------



## Tentman (7 Oct 2012)

A note re the 700/1400 threshold. Those figures are Gross. There is no allowance for any deductions or expenses.


----------

